

Key-Plus-Ring (Why Didn't We Think of That?)  - prat
http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/amron_experimental_keybrid

======
klagan
um....there is a reason the key has a head on it...it's so you have something
to grip when trying to turn it...I aint saying it's not possible with this new
key - just more difficult...If this is a great idea then let me be the first
to propose removing the handles off of tea cups....just as _clever_....no
doubt he'll still make a mint regardless of what I think :)

~~~
lionhearted
> If this is a great idea then let me be the first to propose removing the
> handles off of tea cups....just as clever....

Actually, it's funny, that is a clever idea and it's exactly why key-plus-ring
is popular: Aesthetics. Specifically, minimalism. Less stuff. Less bulk.

It's not desirable in everything, but here is an example of your handleless
tea cup:

[http://www.jollygoodtea.com/ProdImages/206-050green-tea-
cup....](http://www.jollygoodtea.com/ProdImages/206-050green-tea-cup.jpg)

I think it's pretty, but I do like classical East Asian minimalism and modern
minimalism.

But other designs can be nice too - highly functional and somewhat spartan can
be great. I also like really grandiose Victorian stuff, like a big sturdy
wooden desk with a globe on top of it and paintings and brass fittings and
craziness everywhere.

So minimalism/less stuff isn't the only way, but enough people do that this
will sell well. I gave myself a light kick for not thinking of it first.

~~~
moe
_Less stuff. Less bulk._

Can't see that. Imagine getting rid of the regular key-ring and just attaching
a bunch of these new-style keys to one another. See what an unwieldy blob that
gives?

And about bulk. Excuse me but what kind of key-ring do you carry? Mine weighs
all of half a gram or less...

------
jbm
Excuse me for being obtuse, but is the key sticking out at all times while you
are wearing the ring? Does it fold out or something? Is there a picture of
someone wearing this?

I don't see any way in which this is practical (although the cool factor is
indisputable).

~~~
pmorici
key 'rings' aren't meant to be worn on a finger. They are for organizing your
keys in your pocket.
[http://www.namifiers.com/Products/Item.aspx?itemID=SPLITKEYR...](http://www.namifiers.com/Products/Item.aspx?itemID=SPLITKEYRING)

------
ganley
I'm dubious how well this functions in practice; won't the keys on the key
ring be turned perpendicular to this one?

------
dc2k08
I would have to see one to test its durability and see how awkward it is to
use. Nevertheless he is selling a stake in the Split Ring Key Blank
Intellectual Property (patent) and gotten plenty of press.

------
ahoyhere
Their other designs are also innovative, "why didn't I think of that?" stuff.
It really shows the power of being present during your daily interactions, and
observing the things you do over and over.

Take their twist on the toothbrush:
<http://www.amronexperimental.com/BRUSH_AND_RINSE.html>

Simply brilliant.

